# Is there drinking water at Portsmouth Ferry port ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a drinking water tap, suitable for taking a couple of watering cans worth, at the port in Portsmouth ?

(I think there used to be one, near the toilet block, but that was pre-the new building.)

G


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there is or the ferries would not be able to sail :wink: :wink: 

Sorry couldn't resist when I saw thread title


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> I think there is or the ferries would not be able to sail :wink: :wink:


Sadly I don't think our solar panel would run a desalination plant.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I like your thinking G.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This has not got a lot of response yet so this will bump it up.....

I thought the same about water at Portsmouth but decided not to post it - "discretion is the better etc. etc." or is it "Fools rush in where......"

I will be going through Portsmouth next week, but in the wrong direction to help.......

When are you coming over? (Bring winter woollies as it has reached a maximum of 1.5C today and has been thick fog....... and that is forecast to continue for the next 10 days..... We have a 12v electric blanket for short time use.....)

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> When are you coming over? (Bring winter woollies as it has reached a maximum of 1.5C today and has been thick fog....... and that is forecast to continue for the next 10 days..... We have a 12v electric blanket for short time use.....)
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the bump. I suspect that no-one out there knows the answer so we'll just have to fill up using large containers from home or sneak some out of the showers of the David Lloyd Leisure centre at Port Solent.

We're going on the Bilbao boat next week so will not be going via France but we're certainly prepared for cold weather, something of a shock to the system after the mild, sunny weather we've been having here.

G


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've been going through there 5 times a year for the last 10 years, and I don't think so.

The new building is now in use and you cannot get close to it. 

You will need fill up before you arrive.

Sorry.


----------

